# Ghetto Ramen



## TamanegiKin (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but after spending half my day in the kitchen i rarely want to cook at home. Solution-fast food or ghetto grub. Today I'll be showcasing ghetto ramen hah. What are some of the odd or wacky things y'all have put together at home? 
I won't list the ingredients to this nightmare Ramen as the picture should tell it all.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 14, 2011)

Less sodium?!?!?!? Are you insane???


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmm, my kind of ramen. I think I will make some tonight.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 14, 2011)

Vienna snausages with a bottle of Talisker in the backgound. Classic!!!! What do you do on your night off? Domino's pizza and an bottle of Petrus?:lol2:


----------



## TamanegiKin (Aug 14, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Less sodium?!?!?!? Are you insane???


 
Lol, that's what happens when I don't go to the store with my gal.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Aug 14, 2011)

******* said:


> Vienna snausages with a bottle of Talisker in the backgound. Classic!!!! What do you do on your night off? Domino's pizza and an bottle of Petrus?:lol2:


 
Lol, on days off we tour the local drive thru's on our bicycles. After some Talisker of course.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Aug 14, 2011)

It's too hot for regular ramen, so I use cheap ramen packages to make a cold chinese noodle salad. Cook and chill the noodles, add whatever you want (I like thin strips of cucumber, pickled ginger and bbq pork) then take half the soup powder and mix it with maybe a 1/4 cup of cold water and pour it over everything.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Aug 15, 2011)

spaceconvoy said:


> It's too hot for regular ramen, so I use cheap ramen packages to make a cold chinese noodle salad. Cook and chill the noodles, add whatever you want (I like thin strips of cucumber, pickled ginger and bbq pork) then take half the soup powder and mix it with maybe a 1/4 cup of cold water and pour it over everything.



That sounds delicious.
I've had it in a similar way but with a basic slaw added in with slivered almonds and a dressing made from the packet o' flavor.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Aug 15, 2011)

Ramen is my wifes favorite midnight snack. i never thought of playing with it, now you have given me ideas MUUUUUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
Del


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 15, 2011)

I've never had ramen.

Tonight my snack after work is brown sushi rice (only rice I had left), curry paste, coconut milk, and chick peas.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 15, 2011)

You lost me at chick peas. :lol2:


JohnnyChance said:


> I've never had ramen.
> 
> Tonight my snack after work is brown sushi rice (only rice I had left), curry paste, coconut milk, and chick peas.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 15, 2011)

i used to eat somen at 1am 

also, after working in italy, spagetti aglio e oilo hits the spot pretty nice and takes no more than 8-9 minutes start to finish (from scratch)


----------



## jheis (Aug 15, 2011)

I often start my day with ramen for breakfast, modified with a handfull of basmati rice, about 10 shakes of crushed red chillies, some sliced ginger, garlic, shallots, chopped celery, cilantro, plus an egg whipped in egg flower style.

And extra soy sauce to make sure I get my minimum daily sodium requirement :happymug:. I do, however, leave out the Vienna sausage.... 

Had cappelletti with aglio e oilio with lots of chopped parsley and dried peppers and grated parmigiano reggiano for dinner last night!

James:


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 15, 2011)

HAHAHAQ Ramen! I rock my Ramen cooked in water, then drain, add milk, ground smoked gouda cheese, cayenne pepper, minced garlic and about 1/2 the flavor packet while still on low....melts the cheese and makes for a yummy cheap dinner lol


----------



## Andrew H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cacio e Pepe is my favorite late night snack. Take your pasta out 1-2 minutes before cook time, toss it into a saute pan with a ladle of the cooking water and some olive oil. Put in LOTS of black pepper, and I mean lots. Add pecorino or parmesan, stir until the cheese melts. Remove the pasta, add more grated cheese on top.

Delicious and takes all of 10 minutes, 3 if you have some leftover pasta lying around.


----------



## Craig (Aug 15, 2011)

When I'm too lazy to cook, in vertical order:

grill lid
Top of hamburger bun
Fresh herbs from flower box beside grill
cheese
bottom of hamburger bun
grill

I cook it for exactly the amount of time it takes to drink one beer.

The fresh herbs make it classy.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 15, 2011)

Mike Davis said:


> HAHAHAQ Ramen! I rock my Ramen cooked in water, then drain, add milk, ground smoked gouda cheese, cayenne pepper, minced garlic and about 1/2 the flavor packet while still on low....melts the cheese and makes for a yummy cheap dinner lol


 
Ramen Alfredo!


----------

